# bosc eating



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)




----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

what a beast!!! i never knew you could feed chicken


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Cute little monitor! You should have posted this in the herp forum, but if this is where you want it...ok. Are you intentionally trying to get him to eat the bone?


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

she tends to like to chew on them like a dog at times she will jsut play with it, but I normaly will cut it up in small chunks for her


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

why the bone dude....lol if your fixed of feeding bones why not a small ones that thing could take weeks to break down,,,your doing this for the since able reason to get cal. into him right , not just to see how cool it looks when hes eating large bones ha. ive had my moniter for going on the 13th year and ive never once gave a cal. supplement or BONES lol my moniters diet is made up of 80% day old chicks its been the same diet for the last 10 years anyways, hey jesse how long do moniter live have you ever looked that up..? i was just wondering


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Well bosc 10yrs + on health.

but I am not trying to get her to eat the whole bone she won't but she will break it up or normaly I will but she seems to enjoy chewin on them to small pieces...


----------



## Big-Kev (Mar 29, 2008)

Thats really cool, makes me want to go buy one.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

haha i got a 3 ft one that is 13 years old for 50 bucks cage in all to bad you aint in nova scotia bro


----------



## Big-Kev (Mar 29, 2008)

cueball said:


> haha i got a 3 ft one that is 13 years old for 50 bucks cage in all to bad you aint in nova scotia bro


I'd be scared of a 3ft monitor.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

naw there mellow even thought ive never overly picked him up,,, hes 13 now so i think this is a good time to make a little cash off him,,,, in the last 13 year i got my moneys worth out of him...


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Well if you want to sell a personal pet go for it I just cant do it, but Cueball you stated how you never gave him bone and calicium that is one reason why he only got to 3 feet. for me I am hopping for 4-5'.


----------

